# - Reliant DD34 Heavy Duty Wood Spindle Shaper manual



## Bob Amlaw (Jun 13, 2015)

I just purchased a - Reliant DD34 Heavy Duty Wood Spindle Shaper and I am searching for a manual and to see if parts from another brand cross fit


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you might try sending this member a message.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/45190-reliant-hd-wood-shaper.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Bob, welcome to the forum.


----------

